# Dexter Season 5 (Spoilers for latest episodes)



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Sep 30, 2010)

So, any Dexter fans here? How did you like the first episode?

(This thread will contain spoilers for episodes that have already aired., but please avoid spoilers about episodes not aired yet, even if they were on previews.)

For a moment I thought that this season could be actually about Dexter running away and trying to start a new life (or being hunted by the FBI). Looks like that's not what they are going to do.
It looks like they wil keep Julie Benz around for flashbacks for a while. 

I couldn't really say what I would do if I had to tell my kids that her mother died. I don't really think my handling of it would be any better then that of Dexter. Does that make me a sociopath or Dexter normal?


----------



## Krug (Sep 30, 2010)

I liked it. It was kind of letting the audience have a chance to say goodbye, and sets the scene for this season. I don't think there'll be a cop out and the kids sent to stay with the grandparents, allowing Dexter to be a single bachelor killer again. Much of the tension in the show arises from Dex trying to be normal and that would be too easy.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe Dexter will be more vigorously hunted this year.


----------



## Asmo (Oct 5, 2010)

Mark CMG said:


> Maybe Dexter will be more vigorously hunted this year.




Oh yes, Kyle Butler will be a major pain this season, absolutely.


----------



## GoldDragon (Oct 13, 2010)

Too bad about the orphan thing but man was she (that character) annoying. I was not sorry to see her go, lol.


----------



## Asmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmmmm..partners in crime = good idea? 

Asmo


----------



## Felon (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks like we may have a secret serial killer club. Wonder if they have decoder rings?


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 19, 2010)

Dad's gonna have a lot to say about sidekicks.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 20, 2010)

Asmo said:


> Hmmmm..partners in crime = good idea?
> 
> Asmo



Well, it worked swimmingly well two seasons ago, did it not?


----------



## Asmo (Oct 20, 2010)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, it worked swimmingly well two seasons ago, did it not?




Exactly, they need a new twist if they´re going down that road again.

Asmo


----------



## Krug (Oct 21, 2010)

I bet the self-improvement guy Mr Roadkill listened to is one of them..


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 21, 2010)

Krug said:


> I bet the self-improvement guy Mr Roadkill listened to is one of them..



I kinda suspect the same.


----------



## Krug (Oct 26, 2010)

Uh didn't quite catch the part about 



Spoiler



the sting


. What was that about?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 26, 2010)

Krug said:


> Uh didn't quite catch the part about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what he did wrong. Maybe the Lt. played a hooker or something?  Is that illegal in Miami? 
BTW, no need for a spoiler tag if the episode already aired - said so in my thread title.

I am unsure how Julia's character would recognize the friend of her captor?


----------



## Joker (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm liking this season so far.

There's a nice build up in each episode and a good overarching build-up throughout the series.

I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Krug (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah. It's surprisingly good, though the subplots just seem to be time fillers.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 9, 2010)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am unsure how Julia's character would recognize the friend of her captor?





I think she said that 'fold up suit jacket guy' didn't leave her blindfolded 'probably because he thought ' she'd be killed soon after, IIRC.


Loos like they're harpooing the Peter Weller character subplot before it even gets off the ground by making him greedy and nigh useless to Quinn.


----------



## Krug (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok it's been a bit uneven but still very wathchable...


----------



## Asmo (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, season 5 is over - is it just me, but wasn´t the Jordan Chase show down a little bit lame? Is this the weakest season so far?

Asmo


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 14, 2010)

Does being a somewhat dirty cop warrant execution?  He even told Dex that he didn't have any plans to mess with Lumen.


----------



## Janx (Dec 14, 2010)

Mark CMG said:


> Does being a somewhat dirty cop warrant execution?  He even told Dex that he didn't have any plans to mess with Lumen.




One of Hary's rules is "Don't get caught"

He had to take him out.

Overall, Quinn knows something is up with Dexter.  He may even still suspect Dexter of it still, and that Dexter covered for him.  Odds are good its as simple as Quinn knows he can't touch Dexter because it'll track back to him and make him look guilty.

We'll see if next season dexter has the kids or if he's fully solo.


----------



## Felon (Dec 14, 2010)

Asmo said:


> Ok, season 5 is over - is it just me, but wasn´t the Jordan Chase show down a little bit lame? Is this the weakest season so far?



It's not just you. The villains never came to the forefront in any way that made them engrossing, which is distinct from previous episodes. Rather, they were just nasty, evil baddies to be bumped off. When Chase finally got his due, I didn't care. There wasn't the emotional investment I got with Lila, or the characters Jimmy Smits and John Lithgow played. Likewise, Quinn is a poor sub for Doakes. I still miss that guy.

The Lumen character was the focus of the season, and that relationship wrapped up abruptly, predictably, and in all-too-tidy way. 

No sense of loss or progress at all, really.


----------



## Krug (Dec 14, 2010)

I enjoyed it. It was an ironic turnaorund that Dexter and had me gripped throughout, though the final showdown did kinda sputter out. Quinn's change to lovestruck whipping boy was a little hard to swallow though. It can't match up to the awesomeness of the previous season, but it was still pretty darn good.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 14, 2010)

Janx said:


> Overall, Quinn knows something is up with Dexter.  He may even still suspect Dexter of it still, and that Dexter covered for him.  Odds are good its as simple as Quinn knows he can't touch Dexter because it'll track back to him and make him look guilty.





I think that Quinn believes Deb caught Dexter and Lumen and covered for them and that Dexter "did the right thing" by getting Quinn off the hook since it was Dex that offed Weller's character.  I think Quinn is proceeding under the misguided impression that he, Deb, Dexter and perhaps Lumen all share an unspoken (for Quinn) secret at this point and that will be part of what causes conflict next season.  At some point, Quinn is going to say something to Deb in a winky-winky way and Deb is going to wtf him leading Quinn to realize that Deb knows nothing.  Plus we need to see what Quinn does with the photos.  He might hand them over to Dex early on as a way to thank him for the shoe business.  There are a few paths to how things can unravel and I'm sure the writers will intro a new monster into all that to complicate things further.  Quinn might even try to buddy up with Dex over the new monster, thinking it would be what Deb wants.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 14, 2010)

What frustrated me the most about the finale was that, in the end, nothing "physical" actually changed.

I saw this whole season as Dexter beginning to realize his humanity, and so in that aspect the finale really set that up.  There were numerous moments where Dexter was _actually_ feeling emotion.  Most specifically was the (IMO) great callback to Teenage Wasteland.  At the end of that episode, Astor asks if helping Lumen helps him deal with Rita.  Dexter doesn't get it at that point; he stoically says nothing because he doesn't know what to say.  At the end of this one, you can tell Dexter _actually_ feels like it didn't.

Still, at the end of the episode, it really felt like a "reset" button was hit.  There was nothing that really felt permanent.  That's what I felt was most unsatisfying about it.  I liked the episode (especially Deb), but hated the neatness.


----------

